# Cuyahoga Smallies



## Nick The Stick (May 29, 2009)

went to oxbow run with my dad and caught about 14 fish... had a 17 in. that got off on the first cast in my favorite hole..... o well. but then for the next 15 cast i caught a smallie bigger than 10 inches on almost every cast so thats good.. 

very fun on a 5 wt full flex.

Nick The Stick


----------



## BassSlayerChris (Aug 9, 2010)

Congratz! I hit the Grand today only got 3 and 2 spotted bass all about 10"


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Sweet report!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Nick was in the zone for sure. I just stood back and let him go. Those river smallies are a ball!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Some pix of Nick from Sunday...


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice makes me miss home, and congradulations!


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

Good job Nick, nice to see some young fresh blood picking up the fly rod!


----------



## Nick The Stick (May 29, 2009)

Ive had a fly rod in my hand since 3rd grade


----------



## O-H-Fly-O (Mar 28, 2010)

Those are some pretty bronzebacks! I love that spot and fish it often...


----------

